# Quick shoot hard to change direction....fix



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

I've had my 721 for a couple years now and I had the same issue as others when trying to change direction while moving plus it seemed to be sticking a little just sitting still. What I found was at the bottom of the shoot it's basically plastic on plastic and was fairly dirty so I cleaned it up and lubed it with something that wouldn't attract dirt so I used some 3-in-1 with PTFE. Now it's much easier to turn while moving although it is harder than just sitting still. I think the pressure from the snow coming up and hitting the shoot makes the shoot bind against the plastic ring it sits on to much and making it hard to turn. Lubricating it seems to of helped.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool, thanks. I have an older 221 with QuickShoot, and I've been planning to try the exact same thing. Douse it with some spray-on, dry Teflon lube, in the hopes of making it easier to aim while snow is still moving through. This stuff dries dry, so as you said, it won't attract during, unlike using oil. 

I don't want to force it during operation, since the mechanism is probably pretty beefy, but it's still plastic. And it won't kill me to stop moving for a sec before re-aiming the chute. But if this let it rotate more easily without binding up, that would be great. 

How do you like the 721? That would have been my preference, but I got a great Craigslist deal on my 2-stroke 221, which I think they considered around 6hp (same engine as in the older 3650). I think it's a great machine, my only wish would be a little more oomph, to help it deal with bigger storms. 

The machine seems capable of more, it just eventually runs out of power. It cleared the 10-11" we got recently, without trouble, though I obviously had to slow down vs something like a 4" storm. But it struggled with the EOD from the plows. I got through what I needed, to get out of the driveway, then that evening I used the 2-stage to breeze through the EOD. 

But a powerful single-stage, plus even a moderate 2-stage, would make a nice combo, assuming your storm sizes are reasonable. I love the single-stage for smaller storms. I'm done faster than with the 2-stage, and it's cleared all the way down to pavement.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

I love this little blower, it works for 90% of the snow falls we get. My neighbor a few houses down has a 2 stoke SS and I was always impressed with what he could do with it but the thought of mixing gas always made me run the other way, I've never owned anything 2 stroke.


For the EOD problem what I do is blow off the street in the direction the snow blow comes from, so by the time he gets to my driveway there is very little snow being piled up. I've had to do this because my little MTD just won't handle the big ones. For the smaller snow falls I use my 4x4 and drive over it parallel to the street until it's passable for our cars.


Please report back after you've lubed the shoot, I'd be interested to see if it works for you.


As a side note on the 3-in-1 PTFE stuff I truly believe half the battle of lubricating things like car door hinges is using something that won't attract dirt.


----------

